# Door Trim



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Im wondering if anyone has experience with removing the plastic door trim pieces. If so what holds them in place? Is it just adhesive or is there holes in the doors with pegs or something like that. Id like to be sure before I go out there and try to peel them off. Id like to paint mine but Im also curious what it would look like without them at all.

*edit* To be more specific, im talking about the black strips on the outside of the doors.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Stiletto said:


> Im wondering if anyone has experience with removing the plastic door trim pieces. If so what holds them in place? Is it just adhesive or is there holes in the doors with pegs or something like that. Id like to be sure before I go out there and try to peel them off. Id like to paint mine but Im also curious what it would look like without them at all.
> 
> *edit* To be more specific, im talking about the black strips on the outside of the doors.



plastic door trim pieces.......r u talking about the door sills? if so, they are just held by "pegs" that snap into place, rather easy to remove. If youre talking about the weatherguard(not plastic, its rubber) then its held by glue. If youre speaking about actually door pieces....the pieces are held in by screws and clips. i hope i covered what u were looking for


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Ok sorry, let me try to clarify a bit more. Im talking about the black (or painted on some models) strips that run horizontally across the bottomn middle of both sets of doors.








Are those the pieces that you say are held on by pegs? If so whats the best way to remove them so i dont break any of the pegs?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

OHHH!! ur talking about the OUTTER door trim! lol, ok i took mine off and they are held with double sided tape. the best way to take them off is to start at one end and just keep pulling(slowly)....the only thing u have to really worry about is stripping the color/clear coat off when u pull off the tape.....a heat gun and some goo gone(adhesive remover) and a clean rag will make the job plenty more easy, it took me about 45mins to remove all four from my sentra :thumbup:


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Ahh cool thanks man. So its just tape. It should be plenty hot this weekend. Ill wait till mid afternoon and go at it. Im kinda scared to try and paint pieces my self so Im hoping I like the look with them completely removed. If not I suppose Ill give it a shot. Who knows maybe they will turn out good and Ill get the stones to try the mirrors and door handles. hehe


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yea, the car looks way better without that trim


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Well just finished taking it all off. And I must say I like it. Its a small enough trim piece that the indentation in the doors where it went doesnt look bad with nothing in it. Im not going to bother painting it or reinstalling it. Now that its off and looking at the car, its just a small subtle difference. I dont think anyone other than Sentra owners would notice that its missing. Overall it adds to a nice clean look.

Removal was simple enough. Let the car bake in the sun for a few hours then go out and slowly peel it off. Then I gave it a good washing to remove all the built up dirt. Then I went at it with a rag with Goo Gone and removed all the residue. Then I washed it again. Once the sun goes down I think I may go hit it with a cleaner wax too. Surprisingly it blends with the surrounding paint really well already. I give myself a pat on the back for that and credit my good care of my paint job. (Unfortunately that doesnt help protect from all the people that like to carve lines in my car for no apparent reason)


----------



## harris0n (Nov 27, 2003)

I was thinking about taking the painted trim piece off my 200sx.. but I'm not sure how it would look as there seems to be quite an indentation in the side where it goes. Is there the same indentation on the sentras and does anybody have pics of what it looks like?


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Im going to try and do a photoshoot of my car later (gotta go chill on the beach for a while first). But if I do, Im gonna update my website and Ill post some pics here. Ill make sure to get some good pics of the sides with the trim removed.


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Ok for anyone interested, this is what it looks like with the trim off:


----------

